# Math Teacher Arrested!



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 29, 2009)

A public school teacher was arrested today at John F. Kennedy International Airport as he attempted to board a flight while in possession of a ruler, a protractor, a compass, a slide-rule and a calculator.

At a morning press conference, the Attorney General said he believes the man is a member of the notorious Al-Gebra movement. He did not identify the man, who has been charged by the FBI with carrying weapons of math instruction.

'Al-Gebra is a problem for us', the Attorney General said. 'They derive solutions by means and extremes, and sometimes go off on tangents in search of absolute values.' They use secret code names like 'X' and 'Y' and refer to themselves as 'unknowns', but we have etermined that they belong to a common denominator of the axis of medieval with coordinates in every country.

As the Greek philanderer Isosceles used to say, 'There are 3 sides to every triangle'.

When asked to comment on the arrest, the President said, 'If God had wanted us to have better weapons of math instruction, he would have given us more fingers and toes.'

It is believed that the Nobel Prize for Physics will follow...


----------



## Ne Oublie (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## au5t1n (Dec 29, 2009)

I love it. Did you make that up?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 29, 2009)

No. Somebody forwarded it to me.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 29, 2009)

He must be a Neo-Al-Gebra cleric, the old school would never use a calculator.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 29, 2009)

A lot of people debate calculators vs. slide rules, but as for me, I think Euclid would be ashamed that we've abandoned Exclusive Abacusody in the public calculation of Pi.

-----Added 12/29/2009 at 02:53:30 EST-----

Oops, that's a Calculvinist issue, not Al-Gebras.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 29, 2009)

That was very clever


----------



## Webservant (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Curt (Dec 29, 2009)

austinww said:


> A lot of people debate calculators vs. slide rules, but as for me, I think Euclid would be ashamed that we've abandoned Exclusive Abacusody in the public calculation of Pi.
> 
> -----Added 12/29/2009 at 02:53:30 EST-----
> 
> Oops, that's a Calculvinist issue, not Al-Gebras.



You mathies never communicate well.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 29, 2009)

Curt said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of people debate calculators vs. slide rules, but as for me, I think Euclid would be ashamed that we've abandoned Exclusive Abacusody in the public calculation of Pi.
> ...



That's not fair; I defy the stereotype that math people aren't good with liberal arts, writing, the arts, etc.!


----------

